# WANTED - Tudor Prince Date



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

View Advert


*WANTED - Tudor Prince Date*

I'm after a Tudor Prince Date or Day/Date to pretty much complete my collection.

Now, I know these come in many, many different models and I am after a particular aesthetic rather than a specific model number, so here are a few likes and must haves...

Must haves - 36mm or the 38mm Jumbo size. Cream/champagne dial. Steel case. Gold or white gold bezel and either engine turn or fluted texture. Recent service and supporting paperwork. Date or Day/date complication. Auto.

Likes - Strap/bracelet is not necessary, I am happy to take the head only. Likewise, a box might be good, but not essential.

Im not sure in an exact price so the listing is just a rough guide.

Any help greatly appreciated.

J




*Advertiser*

JimboJames1972



*Date*

09/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

